# Need a taxidermist for 2 elk mounts



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Two of my uncles traveled to N. Mexico last week for thier elk hunt. The hunt stared on Saturday and both killed nice bulls on Tuesday. They are now on their way back to Ohio and each plan on having shoulder mounts done. Price isn't a big deal, they want to find someone who does a good job. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Bloomfield Taxidermy
(419) 284-0070
6891 Ross Rd 
Bloomville, OH 44818 


Does and excellent job. Last time i was there (last nov) he had a full body elk that he done on display


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Burkholder Taxidermy
Defiance Ohio


Well worth the drive.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

who ever you talk to make sure to ask to see some of his work.every taxidermists style is different.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well if money is not an issue I would have to say Rick Busse in Piqua Ohio. He did the Beatty Buck as well as last years Stephen Buck (that big one shot with a muzzleloader). Very high quality work, just google his name and you will see. Just a 20 minute drive north of rt 70 on their way home. Here is his phone number 937-778-3474.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

Ryan


----------



## jarede946 (Apr 3, 2009)

Jim's Taxidermy in Port Clinton Ohio is the best i have found, he does all my work


----------

